# Rotary Cutter Hitch tightness



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

I just bought my 1st rotary cutter yesterday. It's a Southern Brand (Idential to a Titan Implement but cheaper price). While I was assembling it, I had to loosen the 2 bolts at the rear of the hitch to be able to attach the front part of the hitch. In the manual it says the top bolt snug up until the side to side play is gone. Just how freely should the hitch part be able to move? I can push it forward and back, but it takes some effort. Should it move real easy or have some resistance to it?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you can push them back with some effort, you should be fine. The thing is you don't want to bend the straps when they are in compression. If you do happen to bend them, they can be straightened easily.


----------

